# Soap for exema & really sensitive skin?



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

My little girl has really bad exema & dry/sensitive skin on the back of her arms. So I'm wanting to try some goat milk soap to see if it helps her skin. 

Which should I try? Scent free? With oatmeal or plain? I'm lost, please help.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!
Ashley


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I thinkyou should try plain non-scented goats milk soap...it is the best thing for any exema or dry skin. Are you going to make it or buy it?


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Shazza said:


> Are you going to make it or buy it?


Thanks for your help! Oh, I'd love to try and make it someday. But for now, I'm going to try to buy some here -- figured it'd be nice to support a fellow HT'r.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Have you tried Aveeno? It has soothing oatmeal. I use the wash on my daughter just to keep her skin soft. When she was little, she had some small spots of dry skin, like eczema, and that is what our pedi recommended. I noticed a difference immediately.

ETA: Kara is 3 1/2 now and still using it. I follow up with Eucerin lotion. She has no more of the patches and her skin is awesomely soft and kissable!!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

beccachow said:


> Have you tried Aveeno? It has soothing oatmeal. I use the wash on my daughter just to keep her skin soft. When she was little, she had some small spots of dry skin, like eczema, and that is what our pedi recommended. I noticed a difference immediately.
> 
> ETA: Kara is 3 1/2 now and still using it. I follow up with Eucerin lotion. She has no more of the patches and her skin is awesomely soft and kissable!!


Yeah, I have used the Aveeno oatmeal bath and I've tried Eucerin too. Her skin is really, really bumpy and sensitive on the back of her arms. The dermatologist actually prescribed her a lotion/ointment to put on daily but I'd like to NOT have to use it daily if at all possible. 

I've heard goats milk soap is amazing... so thought maybe we'd try it and see.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't blame you, natural is defintely better. I am curious as to what everyone recommends!


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

We make an oatmeal/honey soap, which is great for dry, winter skin, as well as eczema and psoriasis. I have also had good luck (well, my customers have) with a cream that we make with neem oil. I agree, whether it's mine or anyone else's, a good, superfatted goat's milk soap is great to start the process with. You won't need as much lotion or other treatments if you start your routine out with something really hydrating.

Good luck!

T


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

My mother is able to use Kirk's Castille bar soap, and Dr. Bronner's liquid soap. Just about anything else gives her an eczema flareup.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

As someone with bad eczema, avoid detergents, even "natural" ones. Just buy soap (which is actually hard to find!) not detergents. Even a "natural/organic soap" is still made up of detergents, they are just derived from vegetable bases (usually coconut). There are many amazing soap makers here on HT for bar soap just make sure you aren't then buying detergent based liquid soaps at the store, stick with Dr. Bronners or other products like it (look at the ingredients, it should just be oils). 

For a salve/lotion you can melt beeswax with oils to get something really hydrating and soothing to eczema prone skin. I can write down my recipe if you need one (I usually just wing it).


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Although you may not like the fragrance, Grandpa's pine tar soap is excellent for eczema. I've used it for years.

RVcook


----------



## Cleverkat (Dec 5, 2008)

My daughter had eczema when she was just an infant. I made Castille soap (olive oil). That helped tremendously. A dermatologist also suggested using white vinegar in the rinse cycle in all the laundry...I was told that helps clear out any detergent residue.


----------

